# Charlotte's headwear at Olympics



## derynw (3 August 2012)

So please to see someone at the top of her game wearing a hat with chin strap - just goes to show you can be elegant and safe at same time - well done Charlotte


----------



## PippiPony (3 August 2012)

There have been a few.

Good to see.


----------



## Izzwizz (3 August 2012)

Yes I thought that, well done and a good example Charlotte..


----------



## deicinmerlyn (3 August 2012)

Anyone know what hat it is?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (3 August 2012)

Agree it was v good to see and sets a good example.


----------



## teapot (3 August 2012)

One of the Charles Owen ones


----------



## Supertrooper (3 August 2012)

If I remember rightly she fell off and injured herself and she's always said that she'll wear a hat since when training and of course now you can wear them in competition xx


----------



## attheponies (3 August 2012)

Brilliant, really smart - hope those of the no hat brigade at my yard were watching!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (3 August 2012)

I too thought it was great and set a brilliant example to the younger riders out there who think its cool not to wear a hat


----------



## ElphabaFae (3 August 2012)

It was really good to see 

Was it MT who commented during the dressage for the eventing, that he doesn't like seeing a helmet and tail coat? Idiot


----------



## Cortez (3 August 2012)

I think she looks like a mushroom! Really ugly.


----------



## Izzwizz (3 August 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			It was really good to see 

Was it MT who commented during the dressage for the eventing, that he doesn't like seeing a helmet and tail coat? Idiot 

Click to expand...

Yes I think it was - what a plonka!


----------



## burtie (3 August 2012)

You know what, I hadn't even noticed she was wearing a hard hat until I saw this thread, the performance was just so mesmerizing I hardly had any time to look at what was on her head!


----------



## loopylucifer (3 August 2012)

It was Ian Stark that made negative comments about riders wearing hats not top hats


----------



## Anglebracket (3 August 2012)

I think she set a great example. Perceptions of appropriate attire will change once more riders adopt it.


----------



## quirky (3 August 2012)

Cortez said:



			I think she looks like a mushroom! Really ugly.
		
Click to expand...

Hell fire, you must have funny looking mushrooms where you live .
And as for calling her ugly, that's just plain rude and uncalled for


----------



## Custard Cream (3 August 2012)

I disagree with those that say it looked smart. I think those plastic hats look awful. You can wear a normal jockey skull with a velvet and look much smarter. 

Note, I'm not against the wearing hats with straps, but those plastic jobs look awful and chavvy. They certainly look stupid with a tailcoat.


----------



## rambling (3 August 2012)

All in favour of safety helmets but I do understand the comment its a bit like a man wearing brown or suede shoes with an evening suit.


----------



## hcm88 (3 August 2012)

I think a velvet would have looked smarter but nevertheless its nice to see her setting a good example for everyone else. I agree that top hats look a lot better and it is odd seeing a non-traditional look but I don't think its a negative thing at all. Everything needs to move into the 21st century and I think a lot of people are stuck in the past a bit! My worst (as in most damaging) falls have in fact been on the flat and I've evented to 2* so I do a fair bit of jumping!

Did I see a while ago a top hat that was invented with a strap that conformed to the safety standards? Why hasn't this been taken up? Although a top hat with strap will look a bit bizarre I think its a price worth paying.


----------



## WandaMare (3 August 2012)

I thought it looked good, modern and progressive.....well done Charlotte!


----------



## Marydoll (3 August 2012)

Cortez said:



			I think she looks like a mushroom! Really ugly.
		
Click to expand...

I think she prefers a hat to a ventilator and severe head injury.
She looked smart and set a great example to other young and old riders


----------



## derynw (3 August 2012)

thought this would have a split camp - but having replaced my daughter's crash hat this year as her darling beast fell over on the flat (he managed to trip himself up) and gave her mild concussion, I think it is time we all realised that sitting on top of around 1/2 ton of independently thinking horse flesh can be a hazardous situation regardless of how well schooled they are. I look back at my own photos of myself riding in velvet cap with no strap at all and shudder. 
Charlotte is giving out the right message to the many young riders out there who will hopefully be inspired to take up a wonderful sport.


----------



## jenbleep (3 August 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			It was really good to see 

Was it MT who commented during the dressage for the eventing, that he doesn't like seeing a helmet and tail coat? Idiot 

Click to expand...

No it wasn't MT leave him alone! It was Ian Stark - is he an idiot?

All the Mike Tucker bashing is getting more annoying then the man himself!


----------



## Honey08 (3 August 2012)

I usually prefer a velvet hat, but she looked great, as someone said, her test was so great that I barely noticed after the first glance.  Good for her for knowing her own mind at a young age and not getting carried away by the opinions of those elder/around her.  

And yes, it was Ian Stark wittering on about traditional hats and making himself look behind the times!


----------



## brighteyes (3 August 2012)

Very smart and I have to say much better in every way.


----------



## WoopsiiD (3 August 2012)

I noted briefly that she had a hard hat on then was blown away watching their dance.
Better to be an ugly mushroom than as someone said on a ventilator and having to learn to walk before riding.....


----------



## longdog (3 August 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			I disagree with those that say it looked smart. I think those plastic hats look awful. You can wear a normal jockey skull with a velvet and look much smarter. 

Note, I'm not against the wearing hats with straps, but those plastic jobs look awful and chavvy. They certainly look stupid with a tailcoat.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't a plastic hat, but the Charles Owen leather look AYR8 with pink trim. Super smart


----------



## Bustalot (3 August 2012)

Thought she looked very modern and smart. Also setting a great example. Well done Charlotte!


----------



## sonicgold (3 August 2012)

ElphabaFae said:



			It was really good to see 

Was it MT who commented during the dressage for the eventing, that he doesn't like seeing a helmet and tail coat? Idiot 

Click to expand...

I wonder if he prefers seeing people with dips in their heads where their part of their skull should be, and attached to feeding pumps, tracheostomy equipment, and air-mattresses then? Stupid *.


----------



## freckles22uk (3 August 2012)

I also thought she looked fab... and good for her for wearing what she wants to, and not for wearing a something else do to peer pressure


----------



## Katikins (4 August 2012)

I can't remember which rider it was, but one of the men rode with a hard hat on but then when he left he took the damn thing off!!  If you're going to do that just wear the top hat, kind of defeats the purpose of putting it on in the first place!


----------



## Booboos (4 August 2012)

Cortez said:



			I think she looks like a mushroom! Really ugly.
		
Click to expand...

You are so right, the brain damaged look is so in at the moment! All the top celebs are now bashing their heads in and getting the paps to snap them with grey matter hanging everywhere (it's the new nickerless photo opportunity). I really hope all the young people watching the Olympics come to aspire to a bed in the Persistent Vegetative State ward for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Madelynski (4 August 2012)

I thought the hardhat looked strange for about 5 seconds, then got into the amazing standard of riding and didn't really notice the headgear.


----------

